
Rust for Low Power Digital Signal Processing - eaguyhn
https://interrupt.memfault.com/blog/rust-for-digital-signal-processing
======
renox
Getting better performance than C without using a different algorithm?

Weird.. My hunch: the C functions lack the restrict keywords so the compiler's
optimiser cannot generates efficient code.

